# Log wizzard on Stihl MS180



## phred45 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Log wizard on Stihl MS180*

Can the log wizard be used on the Stihl MS 180? What can I do to keep the saw from burning out? My wife is cleaning some cedar logs and the saw gets hot and quits running. We usually run 40:1 (Stihl requirement is 50:1) with premium gas but switched to 25:1 will that help or hurt the motor? 

Unfortunately that is the only saw my wife can start. We are using the logs whole for a pole barn and don't have the option to wait until Spring when freshly cut life cedar is easy to peel. We are using dead standing and fallen trees.

Thank you guys in advance. I really don't know what I would do without this forum. Hopefully one day I can be of some help instead of just asking questions.


----------



## stipes (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe someone can explane this better than I can also..Gas cools the engine and oil lube it,,it's kinda a hard thing for me to explane ... With it dieing out gettin hot,,I wonder if it's something else,,like coil?? I seen Mcculloch's ran in the summer and the gas would boil in the tanks when they was shut off..I hope someone can help you more with this,,and maybe you can post in the CS forum and ask them too...


----------



## mtngun (Jan 5, 2011)

40:1 is plenty. If it has an H screw, make sure it is rich enough, if it doesn't have an H screw, that could be part of the problem.

What you describe could also be caused by a clogged fuel filter or carb screen.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it a 180C? That model has a catalytic converter.


----------



## BobL (Jan 5, 2011)

The log wizard site says it does not recommend the wizard for electric CS because they are not powerful enough.

Most electric chainsaws are around 2HP which is the same as the 180 - this suggests the 180 is not powerful enough. It is after all sold as an "occasional use" 31 cc CS.

I would ask the log wizard people.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 5, 2011)

BobL said:


> this suggests the 180 is not powerful enough. It is after all sold as an "occasional use" 31 cc CS.
> 
> I would ask the log wizard people.


Their site says "any chainsaw that can handle a 16" bar," or words to that effect. The 180 qualifies, barely.


----------



## BobL (Jan 5, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Their site says "any chainsaw that can handle a 16" bar," or words to that effect. The 180 qualifies, barely.


 
I read that but I would focus more on the 180 rating by Stihl as an occasional use saw. The same would apply to using the woodmizer. Debarking a couple of logs every now and then is probably OK, debarking a cabins worth of logs over a few weeks is probably not.


----------



## phred45 (Jan 6, 2011)

It is a MS 180 CB, not electric, runs on gas. Displacement 31.8cc, 
it is an occasional use saw. The wife has been cutting smaller cedars and oaks and debranching etc. for 2 years without problems. 

It runs the wizard but suddenly has a really hard time starting. Once it runs on full throttle it does fine but when you let it go down to idle it dies and then doesn't want to start again. Acts as if it is flooded.
I'll go out later and clean her up put fresh gas in with less oil etc. and see what happens.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats gotta be making a lot of dust. Did you check the cooling fins and flywheel to make sure it was not plugged up. I was building some cedar slabwood shelves last week. Some I had put up with the bark on and it was dried out and seemed like it was glued on dulled my draw knife and I about had to chisel it off with the bark spud. Some were out side and had some snow on them and I set next to the stove and they peeled ok. Then I had two pieces that were frozen in a puddle I put them next to the stove and the bark fell off. Next year I am going to try throwing my logs in a pond for 2-3 day then see how they peel.

Billy


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 7, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:


> Thats gotta be making a lot of dust. Did you check the cooling fins and flywheel to make sure it was not plugged up. I was building some cedar slabwood shelves last week. Some I had put up with the bark on and it was dried out and seemed like it was glued on dulled my draw knife and I about had to chisel it off with the bark spud. Some were out side and had some snow on them and I set next to the stove and they peeled ok. Then I had two pieces that were frozen in a puddle I put them next to the stove and the bark fell off. Next year I am going to try throwing my logs in a pond for 2-3 day then see how they peel.
> 
> Billy


I've found that anything cut in the spring the bark just about falls off, and anything cut in the fall comes off pretty hard.
I have tried draw knifing the top of a log and letting it sit til a hard rain comes and loosens the bark up. Its worked okay but a pond does sound like it would work better.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks BetterBuilt

All the wood I am working with came from trails and openings I made for buildings over the last few years. I hope it works out well.

Billy


----------



## twh (Jan 8, 2011)

I had the same thing going on with my 028 - worked fine, then would die when the engine was warm if I let-off the throttle. It turned out to be a bad crank seal. I've currently got it all torn apart and waiting for parts - the larger seal under the clutch could hold a vacuum, but no pressure.

I doubt it's a problem of using the wizzard.


----------



## phred45 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, Ive cleaned everything up and didn't see anything suspicious. However, I heard a hissing sound where the fuel hose goes into the tank. I turned the saw upside down and it seems to leak gas somewhere in that area. So I guess I will be taking everything apart to see what's going on and also check the crank seal. 
It's too cold and windy for my taste today so I'll be staying home.

If you have ERC trees and can wait to cut them in Spring when the juices go up into the trees the bark will peel off in long solid strips. Real easy but that hasn't been true for the other trees we have. I found most of them pretty hard to debark even last Spring. We have mostly Oak, Pine, Hickory, Locust and Persimmon. We don't have a pond or water out there yet.


----------



## phred45 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Oops, broke throught the top of the piston*

Well, I ve done it
Moved this to the chainsaw forum.


----------



## BobL (Jan 11, 2011)

phred45 said:


> Well, I ve done it
> Moved this to the chainsaw forum.


 
That's too bad.
I hope you can get it fixed without laying out too many $.
And then maybe leave the 180 for the firewood cutting?


----------



## JoHayes (Jan 24, 2011)

*Same trouble with the MS180*

I had the same problem with the MS180 I let my help run one to cut limbs into sizes he can drag he only works one day a week so he usually has an hour or two of solid cutting and the saw always cut out within an hour of hard work. I take care of my saws very good and there was nothing I could do tune up wise to solve the problem so I swapped from a 16 in bar to a 14 in and it seems to have helped a lot.


----------

